# Trike ID??



## sIMane (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi All. 

This is my first post here. I was referred here by mrflagman at rrb, in hopes to identify and age a recent yard sale trike I picked up. I see no sort of serial number nor  manufacturer logo. 

This is new to me, but some possible identifiers of age or manufacturer may be the welds, concave like fork, and single step on (left side) rear axle and ball-bearing rear wheels. 

Please let me know if you recognize this kind of trike. Thanks
-elliott


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 5, 2010)

Elliott,

Welcome! I'm guessing it's either a Colson, Gendron, or American National, leaning more towards one of the latter two. I can say with positive assurance it dates to the early to mid 1920s. That style of saddle top is also found on 1930s trikes by the same mfrs, but those short springs puts it back in the '20s. From late '20s to late '30s most trikes had long spring saddles on them, with the exception of the streamlined models. Hope that helps a little!

Dave


----------



## sIMane (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the greetings and the information, Dave.
-e


----------

